# Microclimate evo lite



## Giddzz (Jan 5, 2017)

Hey all my thermostat is a microclimate evo light and I am using a 60w heat white heat bulb I set the temp to 40dc and the status reading gets to about 37.7dc goes red on the reading then cuts the light off?? Any ideas as to why would be great.

Thanks Joe 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## grahamhypher (Dec 30, 2008)

Is the Evo set to dimming mode? It sounds like it's set to on/off. I'm not an expert on using bulbs for heating, I use reptile radiators, but maybe someone else can tell you if this is appropriate for a bulb set up


----------

